# Excel VBA: activecell.offset bei Autofilter-Listen



## Perlmann (24. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

mit einer Prozedur vergleiche ich die Inhalte einer Liste an der Position einer bestimmten Spalte:

sub irgendwas()
  do
      activecell.offset(1,0).activate  'Zellzeiger dynamisch ine Zeile nach unten versetzen
      if activecell = irgendwie then anweisungen
   loop until activecell = ""   ' bis Ende der Liste
end sub

funktioniert auch bestens (wenn der Zellezeiger beim Start auf der Spaltenüberschrift steht.
Ist allerdings der AUTOFILTER in der Liste aktiv, wird dieser Zustand beklagenswerterweise nicht berücksichtigt.

Kennt jemand eine Mögichkeit, wie NUR die durch einen Autofilter angezeigten Zeilen berücksichtigt wreden?

Herzlichen Dank

Phil
ps: ich hoffe, ich bin mit dieser Excel-VBA-Frage hier im richtigen Forum gelandet...


----------

